# Guess?



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2020)

Almost sinks

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks a bit like the Narra I got form Tony a while back

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2020)

South am. I think. Not narra. Cut that yesterday. Smell is distinctive. This has more of rosewood smell.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> South am. I think. Not narra. Cut that yesterday. Smell is distinctive. This has more of rosewood smell.



I can buy that, I've had a few of the rosewoods that have looked like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2020)

I know what Paul will say, get out the sander....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2020)

Madrone burl. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I know what Paul will say, get out the sander....


Doesn't do much good on burl unless you find an area that is more or less normal wood.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Madrone burl. Chuck


Definitely not madrone


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 5, 2020)

No idea but it sure is purdy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2020)

I’ve seen camphor with that kind of coloring, but the smell and density would lead another direction. 

bubinga?


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 5, 2020)

Massaranduba. Coloring seems correct. Is the wood really hard? 

RichP


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2020)

Last pic is oxidized. Others, fresh cut.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2020)

Send it to me and I’ll get you the correct answer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2020)

The suspense is killing me! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Send it to me and I’ll get you the correct answer


Ha


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> The suspense is killing me! Chuck


I have no idea


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2020)

Since you don't know what it is Mike, the price is pretty cheap on that 1 right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

